# 2003 Altima 2.5S water Swooshing sound



## patryn (May 30, 2007)

I found on other thread that many ppl is having issue with hearing water sound. I am hearing it . I pop open the hood and I saw the engine coolant level low. Even when I had it topped up, I am still hearing the sound.

below thread many have that issue too. what is the problem? I dislike dearlership half the time they have no clue

Water swooshing sound - Page 2 - Nissanclub.com Nissan Enthusiast Forums


----------



## civiceatr87 (May 30, 2007)

i too have a 03 2.5s and have the same sound...its as if water is about to come out of my glove box!


----------



## Toolman5523 (May 23, 2007)

Try bleeding the cooling system, you may have air in the system. Get a coolant funnel, one that will attach to the radiator neck. Fill about half full with coolant mixture. Jack the front of the vehicle off the ground (15-20 inches). Run the engine at 2k-2.5k rpms. Set blower to face vent full speed full hot. run untill outlet temp is HOT. Then let idle make sure the outlet is still hot after a couple of minutes. Turn temp to full cold, but not a/c. Run untill no more bubbles are seen in funnel or cooling fans cycle 2-3 times. Be sure to check your rad cap, rubber o-ring should not cover all the metal up


----------

